# Pork infused ammo paint now available at www.BigBugOutTrucks.com "INFIDEL OINKMENT"



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

*Pork infused ammo paint now available at www.BigBugOutTrucks.com "INFIDEL OINKMENT"*

Help cure the infidel with this revolutionary "Infidel Oinkment"! Send these pork rounds down range and help put a stop to the martyrdom! Stop the infidel from obtaining their 72 virgins! Once I have sold 15,000 units a plane will be sent to the terrorist territories do drop pamphlets stating that we are now shooting at them with pork rounds that will defile their bodies before death making it impossible for them to enter their version of heaven! Support the war on terror and buy this defensive psychological weapon! This paint works on combat blades also! Buy it only at Big Bug Out Trucks bobbed deuce military surplus
::rambo::


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

For a super even coating for long range shooting use the method in this video


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

PORK PAINT is the worlds first pork infused paintable coating designed for both citizens and military personal to coat their defensive combat knives and ammunition with! By adding PORK PAINT to the the tip of you ammo you turn you standard everyday ammunition into pork rounds! The purpose of your newly created Infidel Oinkment is to inject pork into terrorist who wish to become martyrs for their religion! In their extremist religion they are taught that if they die killing you they will receive 72 virgins in their version of heaven but also they are taught with the same breath that having pork in their bodies will make them unclean and will not be excepted into their heaven! By buying this paint and coating your ammo and combat knives you are helping support me in spreading the news to the terrorist that they will be shot with pork defiling them before death. "Fighting terror with terror". This paint is a defensive paint and should be bought by every freedom loving person to help end the war on jihad and other terrorist groups who think they will receive a heavenly reward by killing you! Find it only at Big Bug Out Trucks bobbed deuce military surplus


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Doesn't this spam crap belong in the Classifieds, Barter, Trade, Buy, Sell section?


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

Its a cross over between product placement and useful information. It fits into the "Survival Guns, Military Guns, Civilian Guns and *anything related*" section. Yes it is properly placed and no It is not crap. It is intended for psychological warfare to help detour jihad extremist from thinking that they can die by death by cop or death by military after completing their mission of killing those who do not believe in their religion and still receive their 72 virgins! If all the extremist knew we were shooting at them with ammo that will send them to hell because their bodies were defiled with pork before death there plans would change!



Prepadoodle said:


> Doesn't this spam crap belong in the Classifieds, Barter, Trade, Buy, Sell section?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Wait! if you are going to blow yourself up I will shoot you with my pork bullets!

I doubt the actual use or benefit of such a product.


Besides the 72 virgins is a misprint. The Koran actually should read "72 Virginians"...... I guess that would make heaven into the other place, yes?


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

The following liveleak news report was of a terrorist attack of where the terrorist hacked up a man then waited to die by death by cop so that they could be martyrs and receive their 72 virgins, or as Robin Williams put it "Virginians"

Also our military fight these terrorist on a daily basis. If the terrorist knew that the military were shooting at them with pork defiling their bodies this would be a a huge blow to their mental health and cause because that means that everything that they were fighting for was lost including their life and after life! It is psychological warfare! Question: Why do you not speed? Answer: you are afraid you will have to pay the consequences! So if their motive is to attack us and kill us for their religion only, Pork painted ammo takes it all away from them in this life and the next!::clapping::

LiveLeak.com - Muslims attack British police officer with machetes



PaulS said:


> Wait! if you are going to blow yourself up I will shoot you with my pork bullets!
> 
> I doubt the actual use or benefit of such a product.
> 
> Besides the 72 virgins is a misprint. The Koran actually should read "72 Virginians"...... I guess that would make heaven into the other place, yes?


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

I am having tee shirts, hats and also signs made up to also support spread the word that we are fighting back! The signs will be free!::clapping::


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

How do you guys like this ad?


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

The Koran does not specify those virgins will be female.


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

vandelescrow said:


> The Koran does not specify those virgins will be female.











Whilst there are numerous sources, including the Qur'an, which tell us believing males will be rewarded with virgins, many who are concerned about the authenticity of the 72 virgins concept are under the misconception that there is only one weak (da`if) reference to the exact number of houri given to them. These narrations are in fact found in many hadith collections with varying levels of authenticity, ranging from hasan (good) to sahih (authentic).
For example, in the Sunan Ibn Majah, one of the six major Hadith collections,[30] it states in a hasan (good)[8] narration that every male admitted into Paradise will be given eternal erections and wed to 72 wives, all with libidinous sex organs.[9] Similarly in another hadith with multiple narrators that has been graded hasan (good), it states that the martyr (shahid) will be married to seventy-two of al-hoor al-'iyn.[31][32]
In the Sunan al-Tirmidhi, another of the six major Hadith collections,[30] it states that the smallest reward for the people of Heaven is an abode with seventy-two houri.[33] Note that this is not a "weak Hadith that has no Sanad (chain of narrators)", as some have claimed.[34] It has been graded hasan sahih gharib,[8] meaning this hadith is hasan since it has several chains of transmitters, it is sahih as the chains are all authentic and it is gharib in the words that Imam Tirmidhi narrated.[35]
Also reported in Sunan al-Kubra and Musnad Ahmad ibn Hanbal, and declared sahih (authentic)[8] by Ibn Abi Shayba, Ibn Hibban, and al-Hakim is the hadith that states the servant in Paradise will be married with seventy wives and that they'll be given the sexual strength for a hundred.[36]
Orthodox Muslim theologians have related further hadith that give us the exact number of 72, such as al-Ghazali who wrote, "[The Prophet said] the lowest rank of an inmate of Paradise will have eighty thousand servants and seventy two wives."[37]

Terrorism

Suicide is clearly forbidden in Islam, but the permissibility of martyrdom operations (Istishhad) is an altogether different topic, with scholars being split on the issue.
Notable scholars and apologists such as Shaykh Yusuf Al-Qaradawi, the world's most quoted independent Islamic jurist,[43] Dr. Zakir Naik, known for his advocacy of "Qur'anic science", and Tahir Ashrafi, the Chairman of the All Pakistan Ulema Council, have justified the use of suicide bombing in Islam.[44][45][46] Opinion polls have further shown that an extremely large number of Muslims from around the world support the practice.[43][47][48][49]
The Qur'an states that all Muslim males, not only martyrs, will be rewarded with virgins.[26] However, the Qur'an does also mention that those who fight in the way of Allah (jihad) and get killed will be given a "great reward",[50] and there are also hasan (good) hadith[32] which refer to 72 virgins as one of the "seven blessings from Allah" to the martyr.[31] This has lead to the 72 virgins concept being widely used as a way to entice other Muslims into carrying out "martyrdom operations" for Islam.
This is witnessed in Palestine, where the actions of a mother who sends her son to die as a martyr is sometimes seen as "marrying him off",[51] and where the concept is used in Friday sermons and music videos, both airing on official television.[52][53] It has even been used in the United Kingdom, where, in one event, Muslim teens were told to train with Kalashnikov rifles with the promise that the would receive 72 virgins in paradise if they died as religious martyrs.[54]
Contrary to what the Qur'an, hadith, scholars and Muslims themselves say, a Western author named Margaret Nydell in a book that "promotes understanding between modern-day Arabs and Westerners", states that mainstream Muslims regard the belief of 72 virgins in the same way that mainstream Christians regard the belief that after death they will be issued with wings and a harp, and walk on clouds.[55]
However, both the Qur'an and Muhammad in the hadith literature discuss the issue of virgins being provided for men in Paradise. So, unless the Bible, and more specifically Jesus in the four Gospels, claims Christians will indeed be issued with wings and a harp upon their arrival in Heaven, this claim is inaccurate and misleading.


----------

